# The Chane Music & Cinema Home Theater Speaker System Giveaway Announcement



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*The Chane Music & Cinema Home Theater Speaker System Giveaway*








*Chane Music & Cinema* and *HTS* have teamed up for one spectacular giveaway that is sure to make one lucky Home Theater Shack member ecstatic! Late last year, Jon Lane (former owner of The Audio Insider) and Craig Chase (former owner of Chase Home Theater) merged their two companies to create Chane Music & Cinema. At the same time they became a valuable Sponsor of HTS. Chane Music & Cinema offers an entire line-up of incredible products, including the 'Arx' loudspeakers, Chane Home Theater Loudspeakers, Chane Subwoofer systems and amplifiers, and Swan Multimedia speakers. We are absolutely thrilled to offer a Chane Music & Cinema system featuring THREE Chane Theater Ten monitors, TWO Chane SBE-118 Passive 18" subwoofers, and ONE Dayton SA-1000 Subwoofer Amplifier...a system (plus shipping) valued at $2650! Wow is right!!! 

*Click here for all the details!*​


----------

